# معلومة هامة للتغلب عل لصوص الصرفات



## tjarksa (25 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تدخل معه في جدال ... ولا تقاومه ، فإنك لا تعرف ما الذي سيفعله بك ، أو ما الذي يخبئه لك !!

كل ما عليك هو أن
... ... .
.
تستجيب له ولكن أدخل رقمك السري)بالمقلوب( فمثلا : إذا كان رقمك السري هو 1254 فأدخله للماكينة معكوسا ، هكذا: 4521
...
في اللحظة التي تدخل فيها رقمك معكوسا ستخرج النقود جزئيا

وتنحشر في الماكينة

والأهم من ذلك أن الماكينة

سترسل رسالة استغاثة وطلب المساعدة إلي البوليس ، دون ملاحظة اللص لذلك ....

واعلم أن كل آلات الصرف ATM مزودة بهذه الخاصية
(.. تعليقك . هل كنت تعلم هذه المعلومة... انشرها ليستفيد الجميع )​


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: معلومة هامة للتغلب عل لصوص الصرفات*

الله يعطيك العااافيه مشكور ..


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: معلومة هامة للتغلب عل لصوص الصرفات*

اخاف اسوويها ولا اسلم ولاتنفع 
ثم تروح علي الفلووس
ع مسؤؤليتك بسوويها


----------

